# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Poezia djepi i deshtakeve valle?!!

## Ciarli

Nese Filozofise i mungon kuptimi, shfaqja, Poezise i mungon mendimi dhe a mund qe dicka kuptimore pa mendim, nje pasion zogjsh endacake ne migrim apo pa familje, te jete apo te behet shprehi njerezore?

----------

